# Last time you used your car key in the door lock?



## JT - '02 330i (Dec 29, 2001)

The key head does contain a rechargeable battery. It's charged via an inductive charging system. Just by putting it in the ignition it gets recharged.

(Got a SoniCare electric toohbrush? Same type of charging method.)


----------



## jdlsc (Jan 5, 2002)

I believe the recharge feature is only on 2001 and newer models. Anyone else know for sure? :dunno:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I use it once a month, or so, when I can't get in any other way. I live in a VERY high RF area, though. I consistently have to hold the key right next to the antenna to get it to work at all.

Nick


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Nick325xiT said:


> *I use it once a month, or so, when I can't get in any other way. I live in a VERY high RF area, though. I consistently have to hold the key right next to the antenna to get it to work at all.*


Not even the chin trick works?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Enlighten me on this "chin" trick?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Nick325xiT said:


> *Enlighten me on this "chin" trick? *


Touch the tip of the metal shaft of the key to your chin the next time you're locking/unlocking.

I typically get 2x to 3x the range. Some people see as much as 10x the range.


----------



## DougDogs (Dec 26, 2001)

*alee posted.*



> Touch the tip of the metal shaft of the key to your chin the next time you're locking/unlocking.
> 
> I typically get 2x to 3x the range. Some people see as much as 10x the range.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

My trick is to touch the antenna.
In low RF areas, my key's rangeis as great as 50+ feet. In, for example, the AU parking lot, my range is often six inches. In Tenleytown, the key doesn't work at all on rare occasions. I should think that touching the antenna has a greater effect than touching my chin, but I'll be sure to try it next time.  I'm in Boston, though, so no testing for me.

Mercedes currently uses radio transmitters, they used to use IR, but then they switched. The Mercedes radio keys have NO trouble at all in these same areas. I've compared a '99 740i, my current '01 325xiT, a '99 E320 4Matic and an '01 S55 AMG. Both Benzes had radio keys and both worked fine in these areas. Both bimmers have a lot of trouble, or don't work. (The 740i NEVER worked in Tenleytown.) For an additional comparison, my old '94 325i with the remote entry package never had any trouble in Tenleytown, either.

Nick


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: alee posted.*



DougDogs said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: alee posted.*



DougDogs said:


> *I would think this has more to do with the angle/height the key is in when you touch your chin. I mean, if you are just pressing your unlock button, you are probably holding your keys at about waist level. To Touch your chin, you are raising your keys (and transmitter) to a higher angle, and better line of site, to your car's reciever (???):dunno: *


Actually it has something to do with using your head as an omnidirectional antenna. Holding my key up to unlock the door doesn't increase range to a noticeable level.

Using the chin trick to radiate the signal gives a dramatic improvement.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> Touch the tip of the metal shaft of the key to your chin the next time you're locking/unlocking.
> 
> I typically get 2x to 3x the range. Some people see as much as 10x the range. *


It was so named because alee is Asian!! :lmao:

OK...Al knows I am kidding so I hope everyone else does too :thumb:


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

jdlsc said:


> *I believe the recharge feature is only on 2001 and newer models. Anyone else know for sure? :dunno: *


2000 and newer, as per the Bentley manual.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> It was so named because alee is Asian!! :lmao:
> 
> OK...Al knows I am kidding so I hope everyone else does too :thumb: *


I hope everyone knows that the jabs at Al, Mike, Vexed, Rip and anyone else are made only in the name of fun. We all have thick skin, at least I hope so

back on track.........All of Al's nerd toys placed strategically on his body probably help with his signal too


----------



## gundamzaku (Jan 25, 2002)

*????*

what is the "key under the chin" trick?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Depending on whom you talk to, it's a rather interesting means of improving your car key remote's range, or else, it's a rather unpleasant way of committing suicide. Hopefully, Sumptuous will choose the latter.

Nick


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *When was the last time you inserted your car key in the door lock?
> 
> I think today was the first time I used it in almost 5 months. *


I use it when I forgot to roll-up the windows on a hot day, or to leave a crack in the coupe moonroof and rear window to vent when I'm parked outside. First completely roll down the windows, and insert key into keyhole until the front windows close (the moonroof and rear vents close AFTER the front windows close).


----------

